
How we automate our family finances with Google Sheets - Ceres1
https://www.benlcollins.com/spreadsheets/tiller/?hello_ben
======
Ceres1
"We’ve found it challenging to find time to manage our family finances, so
we’ve been in this position of flying blind without a financial tracking plan
in place. We’ve had those frustrating conversations, knowing that if we had
better insights into our financial habits we could do a much better job at
financial planning. I want to show you how we created a system in Google
Sheets that changed that.

It now only takes us about 10 or 15 minutes each week, so we can focus on
understanding our financial situation better, and maximize our saving."

